# Tuna Salad w/out Mayo



## ladyphat25 (Jul 26, 2005)

I am trying to find a way to season my tuna without using mayo.  I happen to like the starkist packed tuna with the lemon pepper and sweet & spicey seasonings.  

My question is how can I achieve this same great taste without having to purchase starkist tuna packs?


----------



## jennyema (Jul 26, 2005)

Well, lemon pepper... 


Are there any other ingredients listed on the pouch?


----------



## Constance (Jul 26, 2005)

I have used the white albacore tuna chunked up on lettuce with Italian or Ceasar dressing. 
Add a few chopped tomatoes, bacon bits, maybe some chopped sweet red pepper, olives and homemade croutons...parmesan cheese curls...I could go on and on.

Try squeezing a little lemon juice on the tuna...seems to make it more flavorful. 

There is also a delicious, calorie free dressing called "Hendrixson's" that is great on tuna, salmon, tomatoes, peppers, etc. It is a mix of Balsamic vinegar, herbs & seasonings, and just a touch of olive oil. Krogers carries it, and some other stores as well.


----------



## jkath (Jul 26, 2005)

I'm not a tuna lover, but I really enjoy it if it's got a few shakes of hot sauce in it. I'd also add the lemon pepper for that extra zing.

PS - very nice photo you have in the photo gallery! Nice to meet you, and welcome to Discuss Cooking!


----------



## GB (Jul 26, 2005)

I can't stand mayo so I just add lemon juice, salt, and pepper to my tuna. I like it with a little celery too. I usually skip the bread and roll it all up in a lettuce leaf, not because I am into the low carb thing though. That is how my uncle did it and I have been doing it that way since I was a little kid.


----------



## jkath (Jul 26, 2005)

Celery! Yes! Good answer, GB!


----------



## GB (Jul 26, 2005)

Thanks Jkath  
Another good addition is capers


----------



## beaulana2 (Jul 26, 2005)

My kids mix it with ranch dressing


----------



## Magia (Jul 26, 2005)

I like my tuna with olive oil, dejonaise, salt and celery


----------



## AllenOK (Jul 26, 2005)

How about the Classic, Niciose Salad (sp?).  I've used a couple different dressing, a sun-dried tomato viniagrette, and basic Italian dressing.

If you can afford it, try grilling (or blackening) a Tuna Steak to medium, then slicing and serving on a salad, either the Niciose, or a good Caesar.


----------



## Sandyj (Jul 27, 2005)

A little olive oil, balsamic vinegar, fresh basil, ground pepper - serve over lettuce accompanied by quartered hard boild egg, roasted red pepper and thinly sliced rounds of red onion. -Sandyj


----------



## jkath (Jul 27, 2005)

Sandyj, your tuna presentation sounds just lovely!


----------



## secretgarden (Jul 27, 2005)

I love DC and find it better than a cookbook. If you like Tuna I have a good recipe.

tuna (well drained)
vegtables-celery,carrot,radish,gr.onion,cucumber,gr.pepper
Only takes a small amount of each one and diced really fine then ad to tuna with a pinch of THYME. Add mayo (enough to just combine all)

Enjoy!!!


----------



## secretgarden (Jul 27, 2005)

forgot- you can make a tuna melt using french bread and swiss cheese with the tuna recipe I gave.


----------



## jennyema (Jul 27, 2005)

Yum TUNA MELT

Big time comfort food.

I like my good Italian tuna in oil w/out mayo, too.  I usually eat it with some canellini beans, good olives and cornichons, maybe some radishes.  With a splash of sherry or balsamic vinegar and some salt and pepper.

Italian tuna in oil is a bit $$ but so worth the splurge every once in a while.  It tastes so much better than supermarket tuna.

But I eat supermarket tuna all the time and have to have my Miracle Whip and mustard and anchovies in it.


----------



## kyles (Jul 27, 2005)

Moved to salads forum


----------



## CharlieD (Jul 27, 2005)

I don't about the substitude, because if you ask me Subway makes and has the best tuna sandwiches, mmmm the more mayo the better. Sorry. Oh, yeah, and none of that sallary thing


----------

